# Prayers PLEASE



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I can not believe it. My daughter is trying out for the El Paso County fair Queen this Saturday, the 7th of March. She is trying so hard, but today she woke up and she has no voice at all. And on top of that she was just diagnosed with a several UTI, (Urinary Track infection). She can barely walk. 

Why lord does this have to happen now? Please I ask that you pray for her (Brenna) that she can recover and do well at the try outs. I just pray that she will be the next El Pase County Fair Queen.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so excited for her. Lots of fluids and the antibiotics (they did prescribe some didn't they?) will do the trick. She has a few days to rest up! Prayers coming your way too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dear Lord , please help Brenna get well and be able to perform and win the title "El Paso County fair Queen".....give her the voice ...that is sure to win....give her the confidence to achieve that goal... Amen.... ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Amen!


Tell her we are routing for her Lori!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be thinking about her and sending good vibes.

They should have given her an antibiotic AND a pill that numbs the urethra track. It turns the urine Bright - dark orange - if not - call the doc in the AM and get it.

Also, lots and LOTS of cranberry juice. The grape cranberry is REALLY good and the extra vitamins in the juice will help with the virus that caused her to loose her voice.

There is also stuff called Emergen-C ... I hate taking vitamins, but this stuff is awesome. Mix it in a little water and down it - raspberry is the best by far! Take it 4 times a day and within 24-48 hours she will feel SOOO much better. Now, when ever I feel something creeping, I take it a couple times, and I really haven't been sick since and I work where all the sick college kids come to see the doctor!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> I will be thinking about her and sending good vibes.
> 
> They should have given her an antibiotic AND a pill that numbs the urethra track. It turns the urine Bright - dark orange - if not - call the doc in the AM and get it.
> 
> ...


 WOW Allison, Are you sure you are not the Dr that saw her? You hit the nail on the head. The Dr gave her all that stuff for the UTI. I have to tell you I was so scared, when she was finally able to give them a urine sample, it was like solid blood. I thought I was going to freak out, so I went to the person that she gave it to and asked if that was normal? He said yes and no. She has a LOT of blood but to take a breather it was not just blood, there was some urine in the sample or it would not of been so thin. They did count 15 blood clots. 
I felt bad when I went home to get her she was rolled up on the couch in a fetal position balling her eye out. I was so worried. I asked if it hurt that bad and she said yes, BUT she was crying because if this is what UC feels like for a goat she would rather shoot them then have them feel this pain. 

Thanks all for your prayers. There are a lot of girls trying out, but I just pray the lord has it in his plans for her to be the next queen, if not then that is ok.
 I will post pictures of her when she is in her outfits. She had them personally made for her from a friend.
She has taken the Emergen-C, and she HATES cranberry juice but she is trying to get it down. She said she will try anything if it helps her feel better. She did go to school because she said she can not afford to miss any school being a Senior and all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a strong girl she is! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lori ...you are very welcome.... ray: ray:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Prayers coming her way. I used to suffer from those when I was younger, so I can feel for her.

If they did not give her an RX for numbing you can buy it over the counter it is called AZO (it's a little orangey/brown pill) and according to our pharmacist here it's the same thing the docs prescribe for numbing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do hope that she feels alot better soon....what a strong young lady you have to go to school feeling THAT awful! Prayers sent for her recovery AND for the try outs. :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Prayers sent her way. WOW :shocked: the symptoms you described-very scarey for sure. She's very strong to make it to school. Looking forward to the pics of her outfits, if she's able to.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh My Gosh I had no idea.......I hope she bounces back soon. This is silly but if she was a goat you would have known what to do! You are the best and I thank you for all your kindness and support this past month. 

I'll put her on the prayer list too....there's always room for one more


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If she dosen't like the cranberry juice you can buy cranberry pills. 

I will be praying for her. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RunAround said:


> If she dosen't like the cranberry juice you can buy cranberry pills.
> 
> I will be praying for her. ray:


 That is a idea.

She is doing a little better. She is able to stand straight up now, so that is a big step, but she is still in pain and now she has NO VOICE. It is nice around here :ROFL: but it will be bad for Saturday. She has to give a 3 minute speech.

Thank you all for the prayers. They mean the world to me. I can not thank you all enough.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Lori I am so very sorry! I can DEFINITELY understand her pain! I used to be REALLY bad about getting UTI's and was in the same boat as her one time (curled up on the couch not wanting to move). They did give her something for the pain AND the meds that Allison was talking about didn't they? She definitely needs to be sure and take ALL the antibiotics that they prescribed... they usually prescribed me Septra but I have had a few different atibiotics before. Also, if she happens to like apple juice, you can get Cran-Apple juice for her to drink! It is not NEAR as tart as plain Cranberry juice (it is what I drink because I can't STAND cranberry juice!).

I am very glad to hear she is feeling a little better, and I hope she does well this weekend!! Keep us posted!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes she is on antibiotics. She is really bad at taking any medication at all. She hates taking any medications so it is really hard to get her to keep taking the meds normally, but with this she is taking them pretty well.

She went to school again today. Lucky all her teachers are wonderful and have told my her dad (he is a teacher also), that if she needs anything or misses anything because she is sleeping through the calls, they will help her.

Does this medication cause you to be tired? She said when she takes it she gets really tired and can not stay awake at all.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think as far as the sleepness goes... some do get sleepy on it and some don't. Me personally, I ALWAYS get sleepy when taking it! :ZZZ: So I would say that is a normal reaction :thumbup: I hope she gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this post, sorry Lori. I have alot of personal experience with UTI. She must drink water...literally all the time...carry a water bottle with her (not necessarily huge quantity, but, sip, sip, sip). She must NEVER wait to urinate...go as soon as she feels the urge...even if it means stopping the car and sitting on the edge...go immediately...this probably means you should never pass a rest room (LOL) at first the quantity will be small, that's OK. She's tired because her body's defenses are trying to save her life! Put her to bed and let them help her. You want to know if she feel nausiated, if she feels sick to her stomach, rush her to the Dr., it may mean her kidney's are shutting down. 

I hope they antibiotics are working now and she's better, but once you've had a serious UTI, chances are she'll have it again. No more carbonated beverages, cranberry juice, water, tea. I'm a milk lover, but, I've cut way back, I drink 4 ounces 3x/day. Of course, not until she recovers. ray: ray: Hope she's better!

Oh, make sure she takes ALL of the antibiotics! Every pill, you don't want that bug coming back, stronger!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How's your daughter, Lori?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks my daughter is fine.

Well she did that Fair queen try outs yesterday and she was the first runner up. She did a amazing job. Her Horseman skills were perfect. The girl that was crowned Queen could not get her horse to do anything correct AND she lost her HAT. NEVER EVER should your hat come off. They even told the girls in the clinic if you lose you hat or touch your hat that is a 0 ZERO in that part. They both did a amazing speech. We have no idea how they did in the two different interviews. Even when the announced the Queen as Dana she was shocked. No one could believe it. BUT that is ok. Dana is 21 and this was her third time trying out, and the last time she could try out because she ages out next year. That is what the lord had planned and that is not a problem. My daughter did a amazing job and that is all that I could of asked for. I think no I know my family took it a lot harder then she did. Everyone asked if she was ok. She said yes, I am fine and Dana is a Wonderful person and will do a great job. I am just so proud of her. I will post pictures of her when my sister sends them. I could not take them I was was to nervous to take any.

Now she has to get her head in the 4H mode now. She just did not want to show this year.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Lori - I can't believe I missed this thread. I'm so sorry for what Brenna is going through. I've only had a UT infection once and it was awful! 

I'm sorry she didn't get crowned Queen but you are right - God knows and it's really nice the other girl had the chance when this is her last year. And... she can be the Queen here! :stars: We love that she's thinking of goats when she's curled up in pain.


----------

